# M.E.T. Indoor N.F.A.A. Tournament



## stringman37 (Apr 25, 2006)

The Washtenaw Sportsman's Club is hosting the M.E.T. Indoor N.F.A.A. Tournament on Saturday Feb. 19th at 7pm and on Sun. Feb. 20th at 10am and 2pm. The club is located at 5095 Ellis Rd., Ypsilanti, MI 48197. 
Contact person: Mike @734-475-5839.


----------



## drptinesbutkus (Sep 1, 2009)

How do i find results of this week ends shoot at Washtenaw sportsman?


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

Metropolitan Archery Association
Indoor NFAA Championship
February 19th & 20th, 2011

Host: Washtenaw Sportsmans Club
Archers: 45

Male Pro Freestyle
Ron Hardesty WSC 300	49x	2	50*

Female Pro Freestyle
Sarah Lance LB 300	57x	7	50*
Sandie Swirles-Duncan	WSC 299	53x	5	49

Male Senior Pro Freestyle
Larry Boone LCSA 299	51x	5	50*

Male Adult Freestyle
Justin Fuller WSC 300	49x	2	50*
Jeffrey Higgs LCSA 300	44x	5	49*
Dominic DeMichele WSC 300	44x	3	48*
Brian Bowles LCSA 300	35x	1 47
Steve Rumble LCSA 299	57x	4 46
Jon Geer WSC 299	47x	5 45
Duane Poupard LB 299	42x	2 44
A.J. Ansley WSC 298	40x	3 43

Russell Curtis WSC 296	41x	2	42*
John Bonham AA 296	38x	4	41*
Tim O’Brien LCCL 294	52x	7	40*
Jeff Ballou AA 294	35x	2 39
Matt Luck LCCL 291	37x	1 38
Nikko Magliaro LCSA 289	37x	3 37
Mark Hook LB 289	32x	2 32
Roger Fracalossi LCSA 285	25x	2 31

Male Senior Freestyle
Lonnie Collins WSC 298	42x	4	50*
Dennis Hayes LCCL 291	36x	3 49
Ed Bancroft LCCL 287	18x	0 48

Male Master Freestyle
Ben Haynes WSC 287	29x	4	50*
Mike Grom WSC 281	31x	1 49
Gene Lovasz WSC 270	16x	1 48

Male Senior Bowhunter Freestyle
Mike Spence WSC 298	46x	4	50*

Male Master Bowhunter Freestyle
David Hindbaugh WSC 297	37x	3	50*

Male Senior Traditional
Bill Swope LCCL 220	5x	1	50*
Ken Hays WSC 135	1x	0 49

Female Senior Freestyle
Sherry Lance LB 279	32x	6	50*

Female Bowhunter Freestyle
Rachel Hayes LCCL 272	23x	1	50*

Female Senior Bowhunter Freestyle
Linda Sue Hindbaugh	WSC 286	25x	3	50*

Male Young Adult Freestyle
Mitchell Lombardi	AA 300	46x	5 50*
Joe Ziegler AA 298	43x	2	49*
Garrett Guilloz AA 298	34x	3	48*
Torrey Bonham AA 297	34x	1 47
Tyler Bower AA 290	35x	5 46

Male Youth Freestyle
Logan Ballou AA 298	48x	2	50*
Cody Straiits LCCL 218	3x	0	49*
Josh Luck LCCL 178	3x	0	48*

Female Youth Freestyle
Sarah Timmerman	AA 275	18x	0 50*

Female Youth NAA Freestyle Limited
Jessica Ziegler AA 204	5x	0	50*

Male Cub Freestyle
Blake Ballou AA 300	58x	6	50*
Dylan Schweninger	LCSA 250	11x	0 49*


----------

